# Clinton Anderson Clinician Academy cost



## PadenPaint (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't help with your question, but I can't believe it would cost $250/day to lease a horse!!!! that's insane!!! to me not even close to worth it but that is just my opinion.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that was rather steep too. 

Clinician Academy students also have to find their own place to board while attending the 14-week academy training. So this girl is literally selling ALL of her horses, saddles, and furniture to afford this academy stint. And there's no guarantee she will be able to stay, because they can kick you out if you don't match their criteria in some way. 
Seems like a bit of a racket to me.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm wondering if meals and a place to sleep are included in the tuition costs?

I'm also wondering if the $1,500/day private lesson thing means something like $150/hr per individual with a 10 hour work day?


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I'm wondering if meals and a place to sleep are included in the tuition costs?
> 
> I'm also wondering if the $1,500/day private lesson thing means something like $150/hr per individual with a 10 hour work day?


For your first question, from the website:

*Are there places to live on or near the ranch during this process?*
Students will be responsible for providing their own living expenses, including housing. Stephenville, a college town about 7 miles away, has plenty of options for short term living, including apartments, long term motel accommodations, and cabins. We will assist you with referrals. Click Here to visit the Stephenville, Texas Chamber of Commerce.

And if they're going to charge $150/hr per individual.. Well, all I can say is that she better move! This is the Midwest. You'd be laughed at for even suggesting such a price.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I like Clinton Anderson, hate how he's monetized it. His prices are insane. 
From what I remember, the $1500 is half the 2-day clinic fee for an academy graduate to come do one in your town. To have Clinton himself come it's much more. I went to one of the Walkabout Tour shows and that's how they explained it, I could be wrong, it was last year  Agree with you that it's a bit of a racket.

ETA- Just saw you have to pay $10,000 A YEAR to keep your clinician status! WHAT!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

For 150 an hour I better be AMAZING by the end of it. I have never met anyone who has graduated from the Academy but than again, I am not a huge of CA.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

LemonZeus said:


> ETA- Just saw you have to pay $10,000 A YEAR to keep your clinician status! WHAT!


Guess I forgot to mention that one! Pretty insane, huh!

I don't believe you can ride your own horse at the 14-week training trial period. They will provide you with one. (Doesn't look like you're charged extra for that.) It says that you won't receive any compensation from the sale of this horse afterwards. It would be nice for potential clinicians to feature their horses in a show of some kind, then have an auction or private sale afterwards, with a cut going towards the people that trained them. Seems only fair. And it's not like CA can't pull the plug (i.e., refuse to feature them) on horses who's training he doesn't support.

One question I have is are these people only training one horse at a time? The training sessions sound pretty intense. The stimulation alone might fry their brain. And what happens if they grow lame? Or have something happen to them? Do they have back up horses? I'd be interested in hearing the answers to these questions.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

LemonZeus said:


> ETA- Just saw you have to pay $10,000 A YEAR to keep your clinician status! WHAT!


that is insane .... he just needs 10 clinicians for a decent living

100 for an awesome living

1,000 to never have to work again


----------

